# The Batman: Neuer Trailer zeigt den Helden als Racheengel



## GoodnightSolanin (17. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Neuer Trailer zeigt den Helden als Racheengel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Neuer Trailer zeigt den Helden als Racheengel*


----------



## Nevrion (17. Oktober 2021)

Colin Farrell ist sicher ein toller Schauspieler, aber wenn man ihm eine Gesichtsmaske verpassen muss, damit er für die Figur des Pinguins funktioniert, dann fühlt sich das falsch an. Der Riddler ist im Trailer zwar als Figur zu sehen, aber aus irgend einen Grund nie als ganzes, mit Gesicht und Körperbau. Das hat sicher einen Grund für die Handlung, denn warum sollte man ihn sonst so darstellen?
Ob Robert Pattinson der Rolle gewachsen ist, dürfte wahrscheinlich noch für am meisten Gesprächsstoff sorgen, denn der Trailer fängt das Flair ein, das man von einem Batman-Film erwarten kann. Selina Kyle's Figur erinnert mich ziemlich an Halle Berry, die auch schon mal einen eigenen Catwoman Film bekam - mit überschaubaren Erfolg.


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2021)

> Dass Batman jedoch nicht nur das Wohl der Stadt im Sinn hat, sondern auch aus eigenen Motiven handelt, macht der dunkle Rächer im Trailer ebenfalls klar: "Ich bin Vergeltung."


Also basierend auf der Origin Story ist die Vergeltung doch einfach, Verbrechern den Garaus zu machen - wieso sollte das nicht im Wohle der Stadt sein?


----------



## Phone (17. Oktober 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Colin Farrell ist sicher ein toller Schauspieler, aber wenn man ihm eine Gesichtsmaske verpassen muss, damit er für die Figur des Pinguins funktioniert, dann fühlt sich das falsch an. Der Riddler ist im Trailer zwar als Figur zu sehen, aber aus irgend einen Grund nie als ganzes, mit Gesicht und Körperbau. Das hat sicher einen Grund für die Handlung, denn warum sollte man ihn sonst so darstellen?
> Ob Robert Pattinson der Rolle gewachsen ist, dürfte wahrscheinlich noch für am meisten Gesprächsstoff sorgen, denn der Trailer fängt das Flair ein, das man von einem Batman-Film erwarten kann. Selina Kyle's Figur erinnert mich ziemlich an Halle Berry, die auch schon mal einen eigenen Catwoman Film bekam - mit überschaubaren Erfolg.


Komisch das nahezu jeder von der Darstellung von C. Farrel begeistert ist.
Die Optik ist eine gute Mischung aus den entstellten und einem "normalen" Menschen"
Ich behaupte das Pattinson so eine Überraschung sein wird wie damals Ledger. Mehrere aufnahmen sind einfach richtig gut in dem Trailer.
Auch hat er schon in einigen Filmen gezeigt das er mehr als nen Vampir ist xD


----------



## lokokokode (17. Oktober 2021)

Der Film wird zerfetzt werden. Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeile The Batman ist NICHTS gegen Keatons Kurzauftritt als Batman in The Flash


----------



## Haehnchen81 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich war ein großer Skeptiker, vor allem wegen Pattinson zunächst, und weil man eben gerade erst einen Ben Affleck als (guten) Batman hatte in einem leider schlechten DCEU... ich hätte gernen einen Ben Affleck solo Batman Film gehabt. 

Nach und nach, mit immer mehr Bildern und Infos konnte mich das Projekt dann aber überzeugen. Die Trailer waren gut bis sehr gut, ich freu mich jetzt riesen auf den Film... mit meiner Lieblings Heldenfigur, hoffe sehr das er qualitativ großartig wird, und wenn er das ist auch bitte erfolgreich damit es Nachfolger gibt.

Eigentlich bin ich nur noch bei einer Sache skeptisch. Möglicherweise wird der Film überladen sein. Man muss einen neuen Bruce Wayne einführen, und haut gleichzeitig den Pinguin, Riddler und Catwoman raus. Bei Batmans Rückkehr damals waren Max Shreck, Catwoman und Pinguin auch einer zuviel, bei Dark Knight rises ging es gerade so gut, was aber eher daran lag das Batman die meiste Zeit eben außer gefecht war in dem Film. 

Ich hoffe man übernimmt sich nicht, keine ahnung wie lang de rFilm wird, aber alles was der Trailer so andeutet in ca 2 Stunden film zu packen erscheint mir sehr gequetscht und könnte dann auch schnell dazu führen gehetzt zu wirken.

Hoffentlich klappts, ich freue mich sehr auf den Film. Batman hat mich selten enttäuscht. Bis vllt auf die beiden Joel Schumacher Filme.


----------



## Cobar (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin weiterhin nicht überzeugt von Pattinson. Der wirkt so schmächtig im Vergleich zum letzten Batman von Affleck (den ich wirklich super fand) und selbst gegen Christian Bale, der nicht so auf Masse getrimmt wurde (selbst Alfred wirkte breiter als Pattinson, was ich schon sehr seltsam fand). Kann es noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie sich so ein dürrer Batman durch eine Masse an Gegnern prügeln will oder wie im Trtailer zu sehen Schüssen aus nächster Nähe absolut nicht bemerkt, sondern sogar weiter vorwärts geht.

Ich hätte mich mehr über einen Film mit Affleck gefreut und muss jetzt echt nicht schon wieder die Originstory von batman sehen. Wenn der Film nicht drei Stunden oder mehr lang wird, sehe ich es auch anhand der Zeit kritisch, denn der Trailer hatte doch sehr viele Actionszenen und Explosionen. Ich dachte, das hier solle mehr in RIchtung Detektivfilm gehen, in der Batman mal seine brilliante Seite im Finden von Spuren und Aufklären eines Rätsels zeigen darf und dann so ein Krachbumm Trailer? Wirkt für mich bisher etwas zu wirr und zu viel, um es in 2 Stunden quetschen zu können, wenn man zwischen den Actionszenen auch noch etwas Story haben möchte.

Bleibt nur abzuwarten auf den fertigen Film, aber ich stehe dem eher kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (18. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also basierend auf der Origin Story ist die Vergeltung doch einfach, Verbrechern den Garaus zu machen - wieso sollte das nicht im Wohle der Stadt sein?


Ich denke bei Rache immer an egoistische und meistens von den Interessen anderer isolierter Motive. Aber wenn Batmans Rache darin besteht, alle Verbrecher der Stadt dingfest zu machen, profitiert Gotham natürlich ungemein davon, da hast du Recht. 



Phone schrieb:


> Komisch das nahezu jeder von der Darstellung von C. Farrel begeistert ist.
> Die Optik ist eine gute Mischung aus den entstellten und einem "normalen" Menschen"
> Ich behaupte das Pattinson so eine Überraschung sein wird wie damals Ledger. Mehrere aufnahmen sind einfach richtig gut in dem Trailer.
> Auch hat er schon in einigen Filmen gezeigt das er mehr als nen Vampir ist xD


Ich glaube auch dass Pattinson überzeugen wird. Er hat so viele gelungene Auftritte in den letzten Jahren hingelegt und sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich von seinem Image als Twilight-Darsteller abgehoben. Ich fand ihn besonders in "The Lighthouse" richtig gut.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (18. Oktober 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin nicht überzeugt von Pattinson. Der wirkt so schmächtig im Vergleich zum letzten Batman von Affleck (den ich wirklich super fand) und selbst gegen Christian Bale, der nicht so auf Masse getrimmt wurde (selbst Alfred wirkte breiter als Pattinson, was ich schon sehr seltsam fand). Kann es noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie sich so ein dürrer Batman durch eine Masse an Gegnern prügeln will oder wie im Trtailer zu sehen Schüssen aus nächster Nähe absolut nicht bemerkt, sondern sogar weiter vorwärts geht.



Wie sagt man so schön: Es kommt auf die Technik an und nicht auf die Größe (der Muskeln) . ^^
Ein Ausdauersportler ist ja auch nicht super muskulös, sondern eher dratig gebaut, ist aber dennoch super fit. Pattinson Batman seh ich da zwar durchaus etwas muskulöser im Vergleich, aber eben mehr in der agilen Seite mit ner guten Panzerung und guter Kampfkunst. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Oktober 2021)

Rache ist für mich immer etwas negatives/"böses"

Vergeltung ist da schon etwas neutraler/positiver


----------



## Cobar (18. Oktober 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön: Es kommt auf die Technik an und nicht auf die Größe (der Muskeln) . ^^
> Ein Ausdauersportler ist ja auch nicht super muskulös, sondern eher dratig gebaut, ist aber dennoch super fit. Pattinson Batman seh ich da zwar durchaus etwas muskulöser im Vergleich, aber eben mehr in der agilen Seite mit ner guten Panzerung und guter Kampfkunst. ^^


Das stimmt natürlich, aber ich nehme ihm die Rolle aufgrund des Trailers einfach nicht ab und Kampfkunst habe ich da nirgendwo gesehen.
Wie es dann letztendlich wirklich ist und ob er vielleicht doch in die Rolle passt, wird man dann im Film erfahren.
Hätte mich aber wirklich mal über einen eher detektivischen Ansatz gefreut, wie es anfangs glaube ich auch gesagt wurde, wohingegen der Trailer schon wieder sehr viel Action hatte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön: Es kommt auf die Technik an und nicht auf die Größe (der Muskeln) . ^^
> Ein Ausdauersportler ist ja auch nicht super muskulös, sondern eher dratig gebaut, ist aber dennoch super fit. Pattinson Batman seh ich da zwar durchaus etwas muskulöser im Vergleich, aber eben mehr in der agilen Seite mit ner guten Panzerung und guter Kampfkunst. ^^


Erstmal das und ich fand ihn jetzt auch in der kurzen Oben-ohne-Ansicht im Trailer nicht gerade wenig muskulös. Vielleicht eher in der nicht aufgepumpten und drahtigeren Art und Weise wie manche der Leute, die bei uns in der Kletterhalle bouldern waren.  

Ich glaube, mir kommt es etwas zu Gute, dass ich Pattinson nicht in Twilight gesehen habe. So ist er mir eher als verhärmter, furzender, onanierender Schnäuzer-Dude aus The Lighthouse in Erinnerung geblieben. 

Und zum Resttrailer: ich hoffe, die Düsterheit verkommt langsam nicht zur Selbstparodie, aber ich bin dennoch interessiert.


----------



## tangusta (18. Oktober 2021)

Och mann...... Die ganze Seite scheint nur noch aus 75% OT Müll zu bestehen!
Ging es hier nicht mal irgendwann mal um PC Spiele ?!?!?!!??!!?


----------



## tangusta (18. Oktober 2021)

Fehlt nur noch die Aussage von LOX ist ja schon Jahre sooooooo und bla.
Oder die von dem Blut saugenden Anwalt, wenn die mir nicht passt einfach kein Kommentar verfassen ...
Huh! Supi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Oktober 2021)

Du darfst auch gern mal ein paar Satzzeichen weniger benutzen, danke


----------



## Phone (18. Oktober 2021)

Oder andere Seiten besuchen ^^ !³


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Och mann...... Die ganze Seite scheint nur noch aus 75% OT Müll zu bestehen!
> Ging es hier nicht mal irgendwann mal um PC Spiele ?!?!?!!??!!?


Das ist sehr relevant und du hast genau den richtigen Thread für deine *allgemeine *Kritik an der Seite ausgewählt. Batman wäre stolz auf dich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2021)

Also mit diesem Trailer sind einige Zweifel meinerseits ausgeräumt. Pattinson bringt wider Erwarten doch eine ansprechende physische Präsenz - es muss ja nicht immer Kühlschrank-breite Kanten wie zuletzt Affleck sein -, und gerade weil er hier einen noch recht jungen Batman verkörpert passt seine drahtige Figur sogar sehr gut hinein.

Es scheint immer mehr dass dieser "Reboot" um einiges härter sein wird als man es von Burton, Nolan oder Snyder kennt. Warum auch nicht, viele Batman-Comics vermitteln eine ungeheure erwachsene, harte Welt.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2021)

Hätte ich Pattinson auch nicht zugetraut. Chapeau. Hatte bei dem halt immer wieder die Vampir-Schnulzen im Hinterkopf. Biss zum ...... weiß der Teufel.

Der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr. Scheint eine "erwachsene" Filmversion zu werden. Dreckig, brutal und hart. Glaube der Film landet in meiner Bluray-Bibilothek sobald die raus ist.


----------

